# SS 25.04.15 - Roussel #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Albert Roussel (1869 - 1937)*

Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42

1. Allegro vivo
2. Adagio
3. Vivace
4. Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't remember if I've ever heard this work before or not. Either way, I'm looking forward to it giving it a spin this weekend. I have two recordings of this work and I think I'll be going with:

View attachment 68675


Leonard Bernstein/Orchestre National de France


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

100% honesty time, I've never heard a single work by Albert Roussel. However, these threads have introduced me to so many great works and composers that I am willing to give a listen to every single new name!

Youtube gives me: Charles Dutoit leading the Orchestre National de France.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice work this week! I'll be listening to the Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Stephane Deneve.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

One of my favourite works this weekend! I have both the Bernstein and Dutoit and can recommend them both. I must try the Deneve sometime. I'll probably opt for Bernstein this weekend for all the fire he brings to it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A fine composer. He seems to go under the radar a bit in general. I like the way that his essentially late-Romantic style subtly assumed more contemporary traits after WW1.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This one has been in my collection for 25 years or so.... high time I gave it a spin again.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a head start, since I've been listening to it since the day before yesterday (not continuously, but about one play a day). I need to give it another one or two to be able to pull it all together.









Janowski/Radio France


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be going with Cluytens as well.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

My meager collection contains only symphony 1, so once again I rely on the Naxos library:









Not much time tomorrow, so I'll listen this evening.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Roussel*: Symphony 3, w. NYPO/LB. Recorded September 25, 1961, Manhattan Center, NYC.

Fine interpretation and performance, my favorite for this work. The shame is in the sound, provided by John McClure, Producer/Engineer. It was helped a little by a 1996 20-bit remastering. Wondering if Japan had better luck with?

View attachment 68699


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be trying this version of another new work for me


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this one


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Mika said:


> Will listen this one
> 
> View attachment 68705


Same recording for me.

I wish Roussel were more played and recorded...


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

I listened to Charles Dutoit/Orchestre National de France via Spotify.









Interesting work, new for me. Adagio is gorgeous. Listened to No. 2 as well which I found nowhere near as sophisticated.


----------

